# [EVDL] Looking for 1307 or 1311 Programmer for Curtis 1244 Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha, I emailed him and we're working something out..... Thanks for the
shout out.

look at the end pages of the thread, I got one working using a GUC232A from
IOGear and some simple wiring.



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Frodus, (Travis), on DIYelectriccar.com and endless-sphere.com has one he
> > rents out sometimes. Also this person on Ebay rents them:
> ...


----------

